# Siemens Logo! mit einem Taster eine Serienschaltung Realisieren?



## aprilia2003 (17 März 2013)

Tag Leute
Wir bekommen zu hause den Flur und das Wohnzimmer neu.
Da es sich jetzt anbietet wollte ich eine Logo! einsetzen.
Sie soll im Flur eine Treppenhausschaltung durch Taster ersetzen.
Im Wohnzimmer soll Sie eine Serienschaltung ersetzen mit 3 Schaltstellen.
Ich habe mir jetzt vorgestellt:
Taster drücken
2 Sek Ersten 10 Spots an
5 Sek die anderen 10 Spots an
7 Sek drücken alle lampen an
unter 1 Sek drücken Alles aus.

Ist sowas überhaubt möglich?
Habe das was von Gruppenschaltung gelesen die in erster Linie glaube ich für Jallosie Steuerung gebraucht wird.
Villeicht wisst ihr ja was wäre echt super da ich das Material auch schon bestellt hab :-D

mfg


----------



## c.wehn (17 März 2013)

Klar ist das möglich.
Sekundentakt bei drücken des Tasters aufaddieren und vergleichen.
Mit dem Ergebnis des Vergleichs setzt du die Spots.
Musst nur verriegeln das du bei gedrücktem Taster nicht alle Spots in der ersten Sekunde wieder ausschaltest...

Ich würde aber lieber in Stufen Schalten. 1x drücken, 2x drücken... Dann ist es einfacher und komfortabler wenn du Spots nachträglich dazu schalten willst.

Oder du nimmst zwei Taster der eine für Spot mehr der andere für Spot weniger... 

Da gibt's tausend Varianten die man sich überlegen könnte!


----------



## hucki (17 März 2013)

Schau Dir mal diese beiden Threads an:
Siemens Logo Auswertung von Tastkombinationen an einem Eingang
Beleuchtungssteuerung mit LOGO 3-Stufig mit Sonderfunktionen!

Da könnten zumindest Grundlagen für Dich dabei sein.


----------



## hucki (17 März 2013)

So geht's z.B.:





Aber benutzerfreundlich ist was anderes.
:roll:


----------



## aprilia2003 (17 März 2013)

super danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen antworten. Welche lösung wäre denn besser die man mit einem Taster realisieren kann?


----------



## winnman (18 März 2013)

wie schon c.wehn schrieb:
1x kurz = Gruppe 1
2x kurz = Gruppe 2
3x kurz = Gruppe 3

das so aufbauen, dass nach der 1. kommenden Flanke ein Zeitfenster von ca. 2s aufgeht, die Impulse auf einen Zähler, . . .
Wenn die entsprechende Gruppe schon EIN ist, dann beim nächsten gleichen Befehl die entsprechende Gruppe wider AUS.
1x ca. 1s wenn irgend eine Gruppe Ein -> Alles AUS
1x ca. 1s wenn keine Gruppe Ein -> Alles EIN

So würde ich das programmieren.


----------



## hucki (18 März 2013)

winnman schrieb:


> 3x kurz = Gruppe 3


Sind nur 2 Gruppen, die der TE schalten will 

Aber ansonsten, würde ich auch entweder die von Winnman gepostete Version wählen oder die gute alte Version, wie schon die Drehserienschalter zu Opas Zeiten und die mechanischen Serienstromstoßschalter funktioniert haben:

Aus -> Gruppe 1 -> Gruppe 1+2 -> Gruppe 2 -> Aus ...

Der Vorteil ist einfach, das der Bediener (egal wer!) wirklich sieht, was getastet wird/passiert und sich nicht irgendwelche Codes und Zeiten merken muss. 

Vor allem beim Tasten selbst kann man ja auf Grund von Prellen nicht wirklich sicher sein, wie oft man gedrückt hat bzw. ist das Zeitempfinden auch nicht immer gleich. Gibt zwar für alles Gegenmaßnahmen, aber den Bediener kann man nun mal nicht ganz ausschalten.


----------



## aprilia2003 (18 März 2013)

Da hast du recht das mag wohl das beste sein. Ich werde mich da mal dran probieren mein starterkit ist da ;-) und wenn ich fragen habe melde ch mich hier einfach wieder ;-)


----------



## hucki (18 März 2013)

Hier ein Beispiel für den "Serieneltako":





PS - oder so:


----------



## aprilia2003 (18 März 2013)

Ich habe 3 ausgänge frei dafür also würde sich ja anbieten das man 3 stränge macht. Wie funktioniert das denn? bin gerade am tüfteln aber das wird irgendwie nichrts.


----------



## hucki (18 März 2013)

1 Taster - 3 Ausgänge?

Dann so, wie winnman vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## hucki (19 März 2013)

winnman schrieb:


> 1x kurz = Gruppe 1
> 2x kurz = Gruppe 2
> 3x kurz = Gruppe 3
> 
> ...


Also mal diese Version eines Codetasters:





B012 gibt die Zeit vor, in der die kurzen Tastendrücke gezählt werden, und B016 den langen Tastendruck. Dabei sollte B012 auf jeden Fall länger eingestellt sein als B016, damit der lange Tastendruck nicht als 1x kurz gezählt wird. Man könnte das noch umgehen, in dem z.B. vor B018 die negative Flanke des Eingangs zum Zählen abgefragt wird.

Wenn man bei langen Tastendruck lieber bevorzugt alles EIN schalten will (wenn nur eine oder 2 Gruppen an sind), dann das ODER (B023), das die 3 Ausgänge erfasst, durch ein UND ersetzen. Diese beiden Versionen sind im zip.


----------

